# Black & Whites



## DON

Some images from my Panasonic LX3























































DON


----------



## yankeexpress

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/***-black-white-watch-picture-thread-***-4814787.html


----------



## smurfdon

This is amazing and perfect.


----------



## enycelilc

great shots!


----------



## D50




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## pr1uk

Love Black & White, so I will add 2 for fun

















Epson R-D1s plus Voltlander 35/2.5


----------



## MiL6

I like black and white photography, especially film.

Pentax ME Super with 1.7/50









Fuji XE-1 with M42 adaptor and probably a Zeiss 50 or 55 mm lens (I cannot remember).


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower

Sony FE Zeiss Loxia 2.8/21


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## KTTFB64




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## pr1uk

The lonely walk








Epson R-D1s + Voltlander 35/2.5


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## pr1uk

Had to wait for someone to exit to make the photo work, IMO









Epson R-D1s + Voltlander 35/2.5


----------



## timefleas

Yosemite in the infrared.


----------



## 1981Eagle

When I was in college, I took a few photography courses ... this was for an assignment called 'leading lines' for any who don't know it's where your photograph has lines - like train tracks, or a country fence, which draw your eye to your subject. This is also an example of the rule of thirds and soft focus portature ...I was probably trying to do too much in the photo it is only one of many I took of that model, but I really like the thoughtful (dreamy) expression on her face in this one and it became one of my favorites.

Mamiya M645 with a 100mm lens (it was the only one I had) but the aperture and shutter speed are long lost to time.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Holy horology, we have some talented people here!


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## pr1uk

Baby it's dark outside








Photos are in the eye of the beholder








Epson R-D1s + Voigtlander 35mm f2.5


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## markwesti

I wasn't wearing a watch and I didn't take the picture .
Me at Ventura Co. Fair Grounds Ca. 1975 . Bike is a Hagon J.A.P. 500cc Speedway bike . 
And yes it was really fun .
005 by mark westi, on Flickr


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## pr1uk

Will the new virus disrupt your photography it will for me as an older person with health issues I will not be out shooting where I would mix with others, not good for someone who likes street photography that's for sure.


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Nmishkin

Just picked up a Ricoh gr2. So far I'm loving this camera!


----------



## MHe225

Okay, it's not a great photo at all, but .....

- the little boy is yours truly,
- the handwriting my Mom's (RIP)
- it was the day I got my first watch
- oh, I also did First Communion that day


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## 71 TRUCK

Early morning sun rise in the Caribbean on the Disney Fantasy December 2019


----------



## pr1uk

Epson R-D1s - Voltlander 35/2.5


----------



## Clarifixer

OM-2n, 90 f/2 Macro


----------



## dfwcowboy




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Clarifixer




----------



## jakesky




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## jakesky




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Clarifixer




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Clarifixer




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## seoulwatchguy

Cool stuff! You've got the eye. Feel free to check out my work as well at www.jasonleemedia.com

Instagram @nywatchcollector


----------



## jakesky




----------



## SolarPower

nywatchcollector said:


> Cool stuff! You've got the eye. Feel free to check out my work as well at www.jasonleemedia.com
> 
> Instagram @nywatchcollector


Cool stuff Jason!


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Clarifixer




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## St1y1

SolarPower said:


>


Awesome shot, braddah jammin on the uke?


----------



## SolarPower

Thanks.
An easier object


----------



## Clarifixer

Just a guy I met on the street in Charleston.


----------



## ivanos

BW photo of a BW watch



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Clarifixer




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Clarifixer

Water drops on a stainless steel photo sink, in case you're wondering....


----------



## dfwcowboy




----------



## Clarifixer




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Clarifixer




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Clarifixer




----------



## St1y1

Here's my pup dog🤙


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Clarifixer




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Clarifixer




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## RCTimeDude

great shots........let's get some up close B&W dial shots


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## ADAMSWATCHCOLLECTION

All such nice pictures 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Clarifixer




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Clarifixer

SolarPower said:


>


What it is???


----------



## SolarPower

Top down view of a bottle. Not to be confused with this one


----------



## Clarifixer




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Clarifixer




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## RotorRonin




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## pr1uk




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## sophiemckinney

All photos are so beautiful.


----------



## pr1uk

sophiemckinney said:


> All photos are so beautiful.


Yes, but the lockdown is hitting us all in the UK


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Pashenri




----------



## Pashenri




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## pr1uk

Self portrait


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## johnny action

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pr1uk




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SolarPower

Exploring with Explorer


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## pr1uk

A couple of shots playing with slow shutter spends and removing one object before the shot ends, fun try it.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## cayabo




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## cayabo




----------



## Zombie_Assassin

.









Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## PHStern

A "before and now" photo of my father taken at the same location 90 years apart. The building in South Haven, KS is still there. My dad was one in the 1st photo and 91 in the second. It was a bit of a hassle taking him 100 miles away from the assisted living center but he had a great day and everything worked perfectly. We found the basket a few days before in a Goodwill store which had the identical size and weave as the original. He passed about 9 months later, so we were so glad we recreated that photo.


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## cayabo




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## BRN




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## bbrovold

Very nice all. I LOVE black and white.


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## ivanos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Seabee1




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## ivanos

Spiral


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## hrant

I think every one of those photographs are masterful. Keep on posting!


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## ecruz

D50 said:


>


Gorgeous photo! I take a lot of pictures, but I don't have this kind of artistic touch. Very nice!


----------



## Seabee1




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Seabee1




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## ivanos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seabee1




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Seabee1




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Seabee1




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Seabee1




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## BF_Hammer

How about some infrared B/W shots? Infrared-converted Nikon D80 with 18-55mm kit lens.


----------



## Seabee1

Lithe


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Seabee1




----------



## Seabee1




----------



## Seabee1




----------



## ktg09

B&W watch photography is wow


----------



## Snaggletooth

ktg09 said:


> B&W watch photography is wow


----------



## Seabee1




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Seabee1




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Seabee1




----------



## Seabee1




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Seabee1




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Seabee1




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Seabee1




----------



## Seabee1




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Seabee1




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Seabee1




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## ivanos

Some side shot









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Seabee1




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Seabee1




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Seabee1




----------



## SolarPower

^^^ Nice!


----------



## Seabee1




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Seabee1




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Seabee1




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Seabee1




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Seabee1




----------



## dfwcowboy




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Seabee1




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Seabee1




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## manofrolex




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## bogibbes




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Seabee1




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Seabee1




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## 1465354

Character Study









Cheers,
Lunger


----------



## 1465354

Stonework










Cheers,
Lunger


----------



## Seabee1




----------



## Seabee1




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Leekster

St Augustine, Fl
















Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Seabee1




----------



## jbholsters

driving home from a local waterfall a few years ago and liked the road.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## jbholsters




----------



## manofrolex

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15459625


Nice tractor


----------



## Snaggletooth

jmanlay said:


> Nice tractor


You layin' a 'nice strap' on me Jman, drive it in good health?


----------



## jbholsters

one more


----------



## Seabee1




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Seabee1




----------



## Snaggletooth

Seabee1 said:


> View attachment 15464344


Sorry Seabee, can't give you a like for the 'cat stranglers' ;-)


----------



## Seabee1

Snaggletooth said:


> Sorry Seabee, can't give you a like for the 'cat stranglers' ;-)


Ha, wasn't a boot the cat stranglers, just the the two women behind them


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Seabee1




----------



## jbholsters

Snaggletooth said:


> You layin' a 'nice strap' on me Jman, drive it in good health?


I hope there isn't a Seinfeld related "tractor story" here lol


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Seabee1




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Seabee1




----------



## Seabee1




----------



## SunnyOrange

Rainy garden


----------



## Seabee1




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Seabee1




----------



## Snaggletooth

Seabee1 said:


> View attachment 15475934


Poland?

Pole-land, geddit?! ?

I'll get my coat...


----------



## Seabee1

Snaggletooth said:


> Poland?
> 
> Pole-land, geddit?! ?
> 
> I'll get my coat...


Let me get that door for ya


----------



## Seabee1




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Seabee1




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Seabee1




----------



## SolarPower

Hats off to the firefighters!


----------



## Seabee1




----------



## JohnF

Hi -

This is in Iceland, a B&W conversion from a color panorama stitched together. Taken in Iceland in April 2019, it's my desktop background on my dual monitors...orginal is 13972*2652 pixels. Camera is the Olympus EM-1 MKI, lens is the Oly 12-100 F4.


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## Seabee1




----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Seabee1




----------



## Seabee1




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Seabee1




----------



## SolarPower

Nice^^^


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Seabee1




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SunnyOrange




----------



## Seabee1




----------



## Seabee1




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## UpstateWoodman




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Seabee1




----------



## Seabee1




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Seabee1




----------



## UpstateWoodman




----------



## SunnyOrange




----------



## Seabee1




----------



## SunnyOrange




----------



## WanderingBlues

Love all the B&W! Here's a couple from our freak snow last week.
















And a couple from fly fishing this week.


----------



## Seabee1




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Seabee1




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Father of five

Kananaskis Country, Alberta, Canada


----------



## WanderingBlues

I love this image. Something about a mountain peak shrouded in cloud that's pensive and mysterious.


Father of five said:


> View attachment 15541325


----------



## Seabee1




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SunnyOrange




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## aritra

Some nice shots there...
I will start off with a watch here


----------



## WanderingBlues

From our recent travels.


----------



## soundfanz




----------



## johnny action

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## bruck177

DON said:


> Some images from my Panasonic LX3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DON


Gorgeous shots!


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## johnny action

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## Seabee1




----------



## soundfanz




----------



## soundfanz




----------



## soundfanz




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## deepsea03




----------



## SunnyOrange




----------



## SolarPower




----------



## antoine.gedroyc

Caught a luthier in the wild tapping a guitar top  Randy Pickens of Ayers Guitars in Phoenix Arizona. Shot with Sony 
A7RIII - A7III - Sigma Art 50mm - Sony 90mm Macro


----------



## rwbenjey

Foster Falls cavern wall


----------



## SolarPower




----------



## pamdon

From my last time out with the camera. Some great coastlines in the SW.


----------



## caribiner23

Fire escape, West Loop Chicago, March 2020. Pentax K1000 with Kodak Tri-X.


----------



## SunnyOrange

San Gimignano, Italy


----------



## pamdon




----------



## Clarifixer

Blowing out the rust from haviing been away from the camera for some years:


----------



## ivanos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seabee1

A recent outing;


----------



## Seabee1

A recent inning;


----------



## Thebigif




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## Jim S

DON said:


> Some images from my Panasonic LX3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DON


Lovely black and whites Don. Very creative. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Maxgus

Olympus OM-1 35mm film.


----------



## minuteman62

*The Great Orion Nebula (M42)









400mm Focal Length/F5 Telescope*


----------

